# Cassis - prononciation (ville, arbuste, baie, rigole)



## ilie86

Bonjour,

le s final doit-il être prononcé?


Merci


----------



## tpfumefx

La prononciation de l's final de ce mot est facultatif .


----------



## yannalan

On ne  prononce pas le s, tant en provençal qu'en français.


----------



## Nanon

> Le "s" final de Cassis (Bouches-du-Rhône) ne cesse, lui aussi, de provoquer incompréhensions et malentendus. _"On reconnaît les touristes à leur manière de demander leur route"_, entend-on aux abords des calanques. Un habitant de la localité s'exprimant sur un forum en ligne se fait sarcastique : _"Dit-on Parisse sous prétexte que Paris se termine par un "s" ?"_


Source

D'ailleurs, les habitants s'appellent les Cassidains (ou, en respectant l'orthographe provençale, les Cassidens).


----------



## SergueiL

> Un habitant de la localité s'exprimant sur un forum en ligne se fait sarcastique : _Dit-on Parisse sous prétexte que Paris se termine par un "s" ?"_


Sarcastique et un peu de mauvaise foi en faisant semblant d'oublier que les "touristes" prononcent [kasis] à cause de l'influence du nom du fruit dont le S final se prononce obligatoirement.


----------



## matoupaschat

Aïe, SergueiL, selon le *TLFi *et le *Larousse*, le "s" final de l'arbuste/fruit ne se prononce pas, ce qui m'a d'ailleurs très étonné car moi aussi je le prononce .


----------



## Maître Capello

matoupaschat said:


> selon le *TLFi *[…], le "s" final de l'arbuste/fruit ne se prononce pas.


Perdu !  Selon le Morphalou, il ne se prononce pas, mais selon le TLFi, il se prononce pour la baie ou l'arbuste (mais non pour la grille d'égout ou la rigole).

Quoi qu'il en soit, je dis aussi [kasis].


----------



## tpfumefx

1- Cassis "Arbuste à feuilles odorantes ou Baie de cet arbuste" : *[kasis] *

2- Cassis "Rigole transversale de la chaussée d’une route" : *[kasi] / [kasis] *

3- Cassis "Commune de France, dans les Bouches-du-Rhône, dans l’arrondissement de Marseille" :* [kasi] sans (s)*

Y a aucun doute maintenant.


----------



## matoupaschat

Maître Capello said:


> Perdu !  Selon le Morphalou, il ne se prononce pas, mais selon le TLFi, il se prononce pour la baie ou l'arbuste (mais non pour la grille d'égout ou la rigole).


Flûte, je n'avais pas tout lu ...


----------



## Maître Capello

tpfumefx said:


> 1- Cassis "Arbuste à feuilles odorantes ou Baie de cet arbuste" : *[kasis] *
> 2- Cassis "Rigole transversale de la chaussée d’une route" : *[kasi] / [kasis]*


Non, pas exactement…

Pour le nº 1, on a le choix, mais la version sans [s] final fait vieillie selon les citations du TLFi, encore que cette prononciation soit sans doute encore la norme dans certaines régions :


> _Prononc. de s final._ Prononcé ds la majorité des dict. (Passy 1914, Dub., _Pt_ Rob., _Pt Lar._ 1968, Warn. 1968 et _Lar. Lang. fr.; cf._ aussi Nod. 1844, Besch. 1845 et Fél. 1851, enfin l'indication ds _Ac._ 1835 et 1878); à ce sujet _cf._ Fouché _Prononc._ 1959, p. 399, Kamm. 1964, p. 198 et Mart. _Comment prononce_ 1913, p. 37 (note 1) et 302 : ,,L'_s_ s'est maintenu ou définitivement rétabli depuis plus ou moins longtemps dans _maïs, jadis, fils_ et _lis_ (y compris _fleur de lis_ le plus souvent malgré l'Académie); dans _métis, cassis, vis_ (subst.) et _tournevis._ La prononc. de ces mots sans _s_ est tout à fait surannée; on ne peut plus la conserver que pour les nécessités de la rime et encore.`` Pourtant _cf._ ds Littré : ,,Quelques-uns prononcent l'_s,_ ce qui est moins bien.`` Barbeau-Rodhe 1930 et _DG_ prononcent l'_s_ final mais signalent avec la mention ,,_vieilli_`` la prononc. sans _s._



On remarquera que du temps de Littré, c'était le contraire :


> _(ka-si ; quelques-uns prononcent l's, ca-sis' : ce qui est moins bien)_




Et pour le nº 2, je crois que tout le monde dit [kasi].


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

si l'on parle de la ville, il ne faut pas prononcer le S final. Si l'on parle par contre de la liqueur, il faut le prononcer.

Est-ce correct?

Merci


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Selon Le Petit Robert de 2012 on prononce le « -s » final (mais non pour la ville).

Cassis [kɑsis] n.m. —1552 poblt du latin cassia (cf. 2 casse). le _cassis_ ayant été employé pour remplacer la casse - *1 *Griseillier à baies noires et feuilles odorantes _(saxifragacées)_. >RÉGION. *gadelier. — *On dit aussi (RARE) cassissier, 1907. - *2 *Le fruit de cette plante... (366).


----------



## AnPrionsaBeag

Bonjour à tous, premier message ici. Pour ceux qui citent Mistral (comme sur Wikipédia) ou les locaux (comme sur ce fil), voici ce que dit Le Trésor du Félibrige, la bible des Occitans et donc la mienne. Pour l'arbuste, la prononciation des Provençaux, Gascons, Languedociens et Dauphinois, est [kasis] mais [kasi] pour les Rouergats, Limousins et Auvergnats. Pour la ville, le s final se prononce bel et bien pour ses propres habitants et pour le reste du Midi, sauf à Marseille. Je suis limousin, j'ai vécu près de Bordeaux, de Clermont, d'Avignon, à Toulouse et un peu partout dans le Sud et c'est [kasis] dans les deux cas que les gens d'ici disent, et j'en suis. D'ailleurs, la devise de ce port ("Qu a vist París, se non a vist Cassís, n'a ren vist") présente une triple rime en [is]. Le fait que les habitants s'appellent les "cassidencs" et les "cassidencas" n'a rien à voir avec la prononciation ou l'amuïssement du s mais la linguistique occitane et provençale en particulier, n'est pas le sujet de cette discussion.

Après, le Larousse et le Robert donnent [kasis] pour le fruit et [kasi] pour la localité. Le Littré, lui, dit [kasi] pour l'arbrisseau. Disons donc que si l'on veut parler français comme il faut, cassis [kasis] et Cassis [kasi] sont les formes correctes mais qu'en pays d'Oc, c'est [kasis] qui prévaut pour la ville aussi, quoique certains puissent peut-être parler d'occitanisme au nord du Massif Central.


----------



## Roméo31

_* Le Grand Robert de la langue française,_ 2014, s. v. c_assis,_ offre le choix en ce qui concerne les 4 acceptions du nom commun :



> cassis [*kɑsis; kɑsi*] n. m.



_* Dictionnaire de l'Académie française, art. Cassis (2) : _



> *I.* *CASSIS* (*s final se prononce*) n. m. XVIe siècle. Origine incertaine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *Une des espèces cultivées du groseillier, qui porte des baies noires et aromatiques. _Les feuilles et l'écorce du cassis sont employées en médecine. _
> 
> 
> 
> *2. *Fruit de cet arbuste. _Cueillir, manger des cassis. Des grives soûles de cassis. Gelée, sirop de cassis. Crème de cassis _ou, ellipt., _cassis, _liqueur faite avec ce fruit. _Boire du cassis, un verre de cassis. Un vin blanc cassis _ou, ellipt. et fam., _un blanc cassis. _Fig. et pop. Tête. _Il n'a rien dans le cassis, _il n'est pas très intelligent


.

L'Académie ne donne pas la prononciation pour la rigole.

* Et comment nos amis Québécois prononcent-ils le nom commun ?

BDL :



> Le mot _cassis_ désigne le groseillier à baies noires, le fruit de cet arbuste ou la liqueur que l’on fabrique à partir de cette baie.* Le -s final de ce mot se prononce*; on dira donc [kasis] (_ka-sis_). _Cassis_ vient du latin _cassia_, qui signifie « casse », une matière végétale que l’on utilisait au Moyen Âge pour ses propriétés purgatives. Dès cette époque, on a commencé à utiliser le cassis, qui possède les mêmes propriétés laxatives, de préférence à la casse.
> En parlant de l’arbuste, on dit parfois _cassissier_ plutôt que _cassis_.
> 
> Le mot _cassis_ désigne aussi un creux en travers la chaussée d’une route. La prononciation est alors différente, car *on prononce [kasi]* (_ka-si_), sans le _-s_ final. Bien qu’ils aient une graphie identique, ces deux mots n’ont pas la même origine. Le mot _cassis _[kasi] (_ka-si_) s’est formé à partir du verbe _casser_, évoquant l’image d’une route brisée.



Pour ma part, je prononce toujours [kasis].


----------



## Nanon

BonsoirAnPrionsaBeag et bienvenue sur le forum .

Puisqu'on invoque Mistral, je me permets de citer le _Tresor dòu Felibrige_ (en vous priant de m'excuser pour pour ce recours au provençal qui me semble toutefois indispensable ici) :


> *Cassis, Cassi* (b. lat. _Cassitum, Villa Carcitana_, lat. _Carcisis portus_). n. de l. Cassis (Bouches-du-Rhône). Petit port de mer, patrie de l'abbé J.-J. Barthélémy.


Avec des exemples :


> "_Pèiro de Cassis_, pierre dure de Cassis"


_



			"Sias de Cassi ? Si. E vouesto fremo aussi ? Si."
		
Click to expand...





			"Lou tambourin de Cassi, un sòu pèr coumença, cinq pèr lou fa fini".
		
Click to expand...

_On voit que Mistral (lui-même !) oscille entre les deux graphies. Toutefois, les deux derniers exemples (rimés) que j'ai cités ci-dessus illustrent bien la prononciation locale.
Dans la graphie mistralienne, il serait pourtant logique, contre l'usage qui a prévalu, d'écrire Cassi puisque "en provençal, on prononce toutes les lettres" , comme l'écrit Mistral dans l'_Avis sur la prononciation provençale _qui précède _Mirèio_.
Je n'habite plus en Provence, mais je suis Aixoise et je n'ai pas coupé les liens avec cette région. J'ai toujours dit ce que j'ai entendu dire : la ville de Cassis se prononce sans le s final.

Pour le fruit, il est intéressant de voir l'article qui précède dans le _Tresor dòu Felibrige_ : *Cassis, cassi. *Cette dernière graphie est donnée entre parenthèses comme rouergate : autrement dit, Mistral fait la distinction entre la ville et le fruit puisqu'il spécifie la variante dans laquelle _[fruit sans s] _est possible.


----------



## volo

Roméo31 said:


> * Et comment nos amis Québécois prononcent-ils le nom commun



Bonjour à tous,

Au Québec, on prononce le mot _cassis _qui désigne l'arbuste, son fruit et *la liqueur que l'on fabrique à partir de cette baie *(Salut Sanchez !) avec le "s" final qui se fait entendre - *[kasis]*.
Par contre, pour parler d'un creux en travers la chaussée d'une route, on le prononce sans le "s"final - *[kasi]*.
De cette manière, on se rappelle que ces deux mots n'ont pas la même origine.


----------



## AnPrionsaBeag

Bonjour, Nanon et merci de ton accueil. Pour ce qui est de Mistral, les deux graphies sont présentes dans les exemples qu'il cite, certes, mais ce n'est pas là le signe d'une hésitation de sa part, comme tu le notes fort justement toi-même. Je m'explique: lorsqu'il écrit «Sias de Cassi? Si. E vouesto fremo aussi? Si.», autrement dit en occitan standard: «Siás de Cassís? Si. E vòsta frema aussí? Si.», il indique clairement l'origine de ce dicton populaire grâce à la norme mistralienne, basée sur le français. En effet, seuls les Marseillais prononcent [wε] le o ouvert en position tonique dans certains mots courants: ainsi, vòsta [vɔstɔ] devient-il [vwεstɔ] sur le Vieux-Port. Il s'agit donc d'une expression typiquement marseillaise et Mistral signale bien que Cassis se dit [kasi] à Marseille. Idem pour l'exemple suivant. En d'autres termes, Mistral lui-même prononçait le s final, comme le reste des Sud-Occitans à l'exception notable de nos amis marseillais. Pour la petite histoire, j'écris un dictionnaire panoccitan depuis janvier 2007 et connais très bien tous les dialectes de la langue d'oc, y compris l'occitan médiéval.

Bonjour, Roméo31. Le Petit Robert 2006 n'hésitait pas pour l'arbuste, son fruit, la liqueur qu'on en tire et le sens argotique de tête: il dit [kasis]. Pour la rigole et la dépression, il accepte les deux prononciations mais pour ma part, puisque le mot vient ici de _casser_, je dis [kasi], comme _ramasser_ donne _ramassis_.


----------



## Daisy Marigold

Et un restaurant (à NY) qui s'apelle "Brasserie Cassis", vous pronceriez le "s"?  On suppose que le restaurant prend son nom du fruit/de la liqueur ou de la ville?


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Pour être certain, il faudrait demander au gérant de la brasserie. Instinctivement, j'aurais dit /kasi*s*/, parce que c'est le fruit qui me vient tout de suite à l'esprit (surtout dans un contexte culinaire), mais il se peut que "Cassis" se réfère à la ville ou même au nom de famille du propriétaire.


----------



## plantin

Sur la page facebook du restaurant, un lien envoie à "La p'tite framboise", un autre restaurant de Long Island qualifié de "sister restaurant", et qui sert d'ailleurs les mêmes plats. Je pense donc qu'il doit s'agir du fruit.


----------



## Maître Capello

[…]

On ne peut pas savoir a priori si _Cassis_ est un nom commun ou un nom propre et dans les deux cas les deux prononciations sont possibles. Le sens le plus probable est sans doute celui du fruit puisque c'est un restaurant. D'un autre côté, la majuscule à _Cassis_ tendrait à en faire un nom propre. Mais comme c'est un restaurant américain et que la majuscule est généralement utilisée pour chaque terme dans un titre en anglais, il n'est pas possible de savoir avec certitude si c'est bien un nom propre. En bref, on ne peut pas savoir s'il faut ou non prononcer le _s_ final dans _Brasserie Cassis_.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> _2- Cassis "Rigole transversale de la chaussée d’une route" : _*[kasi] / [kasis]*
> Non, pas exactement…
> [...]
> Et pour le nº 2, je crois que tout le monde dit [kasi].


Je ne crois pas. Il me semble que toute ma jeunesse j'ai prononcé le "s" final avant d'apprendre, sur le tard, que ce "s" devrait logiquement ne pas plus s'entendre que dans _brisis, glacis, brûlis_ et tous les mots de cette formation. Mais l'usage ne suit pas toujours les voies de la logique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Je ne crois pas.


Quoi donc exactement ? Que personne ne prononce le _s_ final dans le sens nº 2 (_rigole_) ? Je n'ai jamais entendu ce mot dans ce sens-là avec le _s_ prononcé (contrairement au sens nº 1 : _arbuste_ ou _baie_). Mais après, je dois bien reconnaître que je n'ai que peu souvent entendu ce terme dans le sens nº 2.



Bezoard said:


> ce "s" devrait logiquement ne pas plus s'entendre que dans _brisis, glacis, brûlis_ et tous les mots de cette formation.


Sauf qu'il n'y a guère de logique vu que le _s_ de _maïs, vis, ibis_, _fils_, _jadis_, _iris_, _métis_ ou encore _pastis_ est toujours prononcé.


----------



## Bezoard

Sur le premier point, j'ai souvent entendu le "s" prononcé et l'ai prononcé moi-même quand j'étais jeune. Il faut dire qu'il me semble qu'on voyait plus souvent jadis des panneaux annonçant un cassis. L'état des routes françaises s'est amélioré !
Panneau d'annonce de cassis ou dos d'âne en France — Wikipédia
Sur le deuxième point, vous n'avez pas bien observé la logique des mots que j'ai donnés et leur rapport avec un verbe : _casser, briser, glacer, brûler_ ! Aucun des mots que vous citez n'est formé de cette manière !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Sur le deuxième point, vous n'avez pas bien observé la logique des mots que j'ai donnés et leur rapport avec un verbe : _casser, briser, glacer, brûler_ !


En effet. Merci pour cet éclaircissement.


----------



## Reynald

Bezoard said:


> Sur le premier point, j'ai souvent entendu le "s" prononcé et l'ai prononcé moi-même quand j'étais jeune. Il faut dire qu'il me semble qu'on voyait plus souvent jadis des panneaux annonçant un cassis. L'état des routes françaises s'est amélioré !
> Panneau d'annonce de cassis ou dos d'âne en France — Wikipédia


Dans le même cas (père responsable ! )


----------



## Linnets

Warnant : 

(_rigole traversant une route_) [kasi];
(_groseillier_, _liqueur_) [kasis];
(_ville_) [kɑsis] ou [kasis].


----------



## Bezoard

Warnant indique une prononciation théorique. Dans leur _Dictionnaire de la prononciation française dans son usage réel_, Martinet et Walter, sur les 17 informateurs qu'ils ont interrogés sur la prononciation de _cassis_ dans le sens de rigole, donnent 13 informateurs qui prononcent le "s" final ! Il y a un fossé entre la théorie et la pratique !


----------



## Linnets

Bezoard said:


> Warnant indique une prononciation théorique.


C'est une prononciacion très recommandable, en cas de doute.


----------



## Bezoard

Tout à fait. Comme je le dis plus haut, elle est parfaitement logique mais...


----------



## Linnets

Lerond recommande la pronociation [kᴀsis] pour le groseillier et le liqueur, mais [kᴀsis] ou [kᴀsi] pour le rigole et seulement [kᴀsi] pour la ville.


----------

